# Bush Tailed possums



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone have them or no anyone who breeds them, or any other possoms except s.t.o`s.
Thanks


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

do you mean brush tailed possum? tska had some for sale about a year ago not sure if they do or not now though
stu


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Brush tailed's are relatively easy to come by.
4 eyed's are a little rarer.

Not sure on availability ofother species.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, STOs aren't actually possums  They are OPOSSUMS. Would love a brush tailed one day *dreams*


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes i did mean brush tailed, and i know sto` arnt possoms i used to keep them:whistling2:note to self keep of the beer:lol2:

Does anyone know how much they go for.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

hi ya

dont know if this is of any help
we have a pair of virginia opposums
we hope to be breeding them next year


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes i would be interested ,if i have not got fixed up befor then, can you pm me with some prices please.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Virginia opossums... Very high on that list of wants  I would love quite a few different marsupial species, actually


----------

